# New Original owner



## Jeckhart (May 31, 2015)

I just picked this Cub Original up Friday. its my first tractor . I plan on getting it running and then taking it apart to restore it. its pretty much complete and it also came with the mower deck and snow blower


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a pretty solid unit! Good for you. When you start the over haul, keep us posted.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Nice find,whats model..70,100 or.....

Like Pogobill said keep updates coming.


----------



## Jeckhart (May 31, 2015)

Also if anyone has any leads on head lights tail light or fenders please let me know


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't think that model had lights may rear fender red reflector.

Sometimes theres a lot goodies on ebay.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
I like that tractor !
Solidly built,and you should be ok,in finding parts for it.


----------

